# Call of Duty:  Black Ops Zombies Theory



## Nic (Jul 13, 2010)

This was not copy and pasted.  I may not be the first one to have found this but I have found this on my own looking at my own poster that I pre-ordered from GameStop.  This information may not be 100% correct.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Phone Number</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>
If you can't see the phone number clearly the number is:
*877-386-4270*
If you call the number, it will sound like the mystery box music.  This music will go on for about 35 seconds or may be a little bit more.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Website, SOG, and element115</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Lets move onto some other information about this poster.
If you look closely you'll see the numbers 208.75.218.28 it will lead you to a official GameStop site.  The site is currently under construction but you can give your first name, last name. and your email address and they will send you information when it is opened.
Also the word SOG means *S*tudies and *O*bservations *G*roup.  Probably what you are going to be playing as in Nazi Zombies.  Maybe?

Lets move onto some other numbers on the poster.  Do you see the numbers 433339?  Alright if you add them like this "43 + 33 + 39" you'll get the number 115.  I'm pretty sure a few people on The Bell Tree have heard of Element 115 or mainly called Unupentium.  In Shi No Numa on a wall their is a word called Tunguska.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Tunguska</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
On June 30th, 1908, a meteor blew up 7 kilometers above earths surface.
The estimated blast power was about 10 - 15 tons of TNT about 1000 times bigger then a atom bomb that dropped on Hiroshima.  The explosion knocked over about 80 million trees over 2,150 square kilometers.
This is where element 115 comes into play.
After the explosion, some meteorites, have been found in the area.  There was a myth saying that those metorites had the power to bring the dead back to life.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Meteor in Shi No Numa</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
This meteorite also powers the Ray Gun and the Wunderwaffe DG-2

If you shoot at the rock your character will say these lines:


> Tank Dempsey: I wonder if this rock brought those freak bags.
> Nikolai Belinski: I think the red army would be interested in this space rock
> Edward Richtofen: Dis rock. is not of this press.
> Takeo Masaki: Ahh that rock!  Must be the element of where element 115 comes from!



Thanks for reading this!

If you like to use this on any site please use it in your own words or give me credit.  This taken a lot of effort finding research of the meteor and element 115.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 13, 2010)

probably not nazi zombies, but a form of zombie.


----------



## Nic (Jul 13, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> probably not nazi zombies, but a form of zombie.


Yeah.  But we will probably get some information in September about the Zombies.  But looking at the information I posted, it looks like this game will be after WWII and into Vietnam.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 13, 2010)

Left 4 Warfare, Modern Dead?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 13, 2010)

So Zombies are pretty much confirmed then?

I expect complete maps this time. Tell Activision to stick it if you need to Treyarch. 

And I want to know more about the story of zombies from WaW.


----------



## Nic (Jul 13, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> So Zombies are pretty much confirmed then?
> 
> I expect complete maps this time. Tell Activision to stick it if you need to Treyarch.
> 
> And I want to know more about the story of zombies from WaW.


I could probably get more information.  I may someday edit on to this post about the story about Der Riese.


----------



## John102 (Jul 13, 2010)

Maybe.


----------



## ANDREW RYAN (Jul 14, 2010)

Isn't Black Ops supposed to be in modern times? I'm not sure if them being Nazis still apply then. Maybe if they were zombies of something else, then it would be suiting.
Edit: Totally missed Gnome's post :x


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks for this info, Nazi zombies is the only ting keeping COD alive for me because it soo aweome


----------



## Horus (Jul 14, 2010)

ANDREW RYAN said:
			
		

> Isn't Black Ops supposed to be in modern times? I'm not sure if them being Nazis still apply then. Maybe if they were zombies of something else, then it would be suiting.
> Edit: Totally missed Gnome's post :x


It's Special Ops missions in the Cold War, which is in between WWII and Iraq, Zombie Commies sounds *censored.3.0*ing sweet imo.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 14, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/v/HYRyr_cLPbQ

As you can see in this trailer Nikolai dies and Tank seems to explode.
This makes me believe Richtofen and Takeo survive, what do you guys think.


----------



## Nic (Jul 14, 2010)

Appreciate the comments.  I'll go into further investigation about Der Riese and see if any information was leaked for Zombies in Black Ops.  I do know in Shi No Numa their is a letter that has something in German.  It's translation is the Nazi Bell or something like similar to that.  The Germans were trying to succeed to make a portal type so they can transfer their troops.  I'm not sure 100% but I'm pretty sure some of that what I said is true.  All I know is the Nazi Bell is real and the portals.  However if I do update the first post, it will be in a spoiler so it doesn't stretch the whole page.

- Nick


----------



## Nic (Jul 15, 2010)

Bump.

Will probably do the story behind Der Riese today.  Depends how I am feeling.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 15, 2010)

Called that number today.

Annoying as hell.


----------



## Nic (Jul 15, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Called that number today.
> 
> Annoying as hell.


It is annoying.  It really did sound like the mystery box music. /IMO


----------



## Thaddaeus (Jul 15, 2010)

well befor they gave it the name people  thought about U.F.O's


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 15, 2010)

Holy dicks.


----------



## Nic (Jul 20, 2010)

Bump.

I will not be posting about Der Riese unless this thread gets some traffic in it.  I'm sorry.


----------



## Cris Martian Man (Jul 20, 2010)

you should cause if you do then people later on will be like thanks for this info or something like that. 
Please?


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 20, 2010)

CRIS365 said:
			
		

> you should cause if you do then people later on will be like thanks for this info or something like that.
> Please?


Boxxy avi,
_Someones_ new to the internet.

Anways. awesome *censored.3.0*ing find man.
Thats sweet.
As said before it wont be nazis but it will probably be zombies.


Nazi Commies.
thats sounds so cool.


----------



## Cris Martian Man (Jul 20, 2010)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> CRIS365 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not really


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 22, 2010)

CRIS365 said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nic (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## Marcus (Aug 12, 2010)

Why are you bumping when you haven't done anything new in it? :s

Hurry upa yer ass and do Der Riese, the first was pretty interesting [:


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2010)

I'll be posting Der Riese tomorrow or the next day.  I'm going to be pretty busy before school starts and I also have to go to some places tomorrow.

Nic


----------



## Pear (Aug 16, 2010)

As of now, WaW is the only CoD game I haven't played. Should I get it for Nazi Zombies+ Campaign, cause I wouldn't get into multiplayer.


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> As of now, WaW is the only CoD game I haven't played. Should I get it for Nazi Zombies+ Campaign, cause I wouldn't get into multiplayer.


It is starting to die really.


----------



## Pear (Aug 16, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm playing CoD4 and BFBC2 for online now, so that doesn't interest me. Is there match making for Nazi Zombies?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 16, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> As of now, WaW is the only CoD game I haven't played. Should I get it for Nazi Zombies+ Campaign, cause I wouldn't get into multiplayer.


Get it for Zombie alone, Online+Solo stink.


----------



## Pear (Aug 16, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright, I can probably get it for $20 bucks off of ebay or Gamestop.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 16, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah + do you have friends that play it?


----------

